# Bosch vs. Hitachi vs. ???



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking for a good combo unit. Wanting to mount it in my table and also have available for hand held use. Want to stick with a higher hp unit for the occasional raised panel bit. I have narrowed down my options to the following.

Bosch 1617EVSPK
Bosch MRC23EVSK 
Hitachi KM12VC

What are the pros and cons of each? Also feel free to suggest any other options.

Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Looking for a good combo unit. Wanting to mount it in my table and also have available for hand held use. Want to stick with a higher hp unit for the occasional raised panel bit. I have narrowed down my options to the following.
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK
> Bosch MRC23EVSK
> ...


Hi Tyler, welcome to the forum

Well, you have 3 pretty different animals there. The 1617 and the KM12VC are both 2+/- hp versions and the MRC23 is a 15 amp under-rated at 2.3 HP as the amperage rating is equivalent to the other 3HP+ rated routers on the market.. I have the KM12VC and, while it's a great little general purpose router, I wouldn't recommend it for the table. The fixed base requires the motor to be rotated the adjust the depth of cut which can become a PIA very quickly; power cord management, switch location and speed control to begin with. These issues are manageable, but if still in the shopping stage, just avoid them. The 1617 and the MRC23 are more table friendly, the 23 with significantly more power. You may want to try to get your hands on a couple of display models to check the weight, I think the 23 is substantially heavier. 
Good luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tyler.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Looking for a good combo unit. Wanting to mount it in my table and also have available for hand held use. Want to stick with a higher hp unit for the occasional raised panel bit. I have narrowed down my options to the following.
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK
> Bosch MRC23EVSK
> ...


Hi Tyler 

If this is the route you want to take, eventually you will wish every router base had a motor. But saying that Go with the Bosch 1617EVSTB you can order one at TYLER TOOLS for 199.00 The base allows you to above the table height adjustments attached is a photo

Bosch 1617EVSTB 2-1-4 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router and Router Table Base
:big_boss:
Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 1617EVSPK is a better deal since the fixed base has the same features of the table base plus handles which can be left off for more room under the table and a plunge base which is needed for many routing operations. Another offer was mentioned in a different thread for $189 so this makes it a much better deal. Tyler, if you have the extra c ash available to invest then I suggest you go with the MRC23EVSK which has more power, always on LED work lights and more. I am happy with all of mine.


----------

